# SNL 12/11/10 Paul Rudd; Paul McCartney



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

A Message from the President of the United States
Paul Rudd Monologue
Feline Culinary Creations
A Vogelcheck Family Christmas
What's That Name
Stumblin' (An SNL Digital Short)
A Message from Master Card (Julian Assange)
Sexually Speaking
Paul McCartney Performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..Paul McCartney
..More Top Stories
..Stefon
..More Top Stories
Booker T Highschool End of the Year Holiday Jam
Meryl Streep on Ice
Paul McCartney Performs
Broadway Cares Benefit Rehearsal
Paul McCartney Performs
Paul McCartney Performs

I'm tired of saying how constantly bad SNL Obama sketches are, so instead I'm just going to go with YAPOS from now on. POS does not mean piece of ****, but I thought it was quite fitting, it just came together organically as I typed it out.

After the horrible beginning I thought it went pretty well, a slightly better than average SNL. Hits for me were the Feline Culinary Creations, What's That Name, and Stumblin'.

mmmmm 4 performances from Paul, interesting. They've been letting the music act do 3 a few times lately, but I don't ever remember 4. Certainly takes some of the pressure off trying to pad out a whole show if they let the musicians perform more songs.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Paul sang four of my favorite songs. 

I seem to remember Simon and Garfunkel getting three songs back in 1975.

The Vogelchecks and Sexually Speaking are one joke rehashes. LAZY.
I like Stefon, but he never seems to do anything new either.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I've always loved Paul McCartney. . . but who's going to tell him?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> I've always loved Paul McCartney. . . but who's going to tell him?


I enjoyed Paul better on Jimmy Fallon earlier this week. I thought his voice was a little better as well. He and a Jimmy did a great duet.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Got totally fooled on the Logitech Google TV ad..well done.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> I've always loved Paul McCartney. . . but who's going to tell him?


His voice is not what it once was, but he's a legend, and he's fast approaching 70 years old. I give him a pass. 

I thought the backup singing from his band sounded quite bad at times, but I was listening at a low volume so I'm going to give it a better listen later.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Remember when Paul was with the Beatles? That was awesome.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I liked the heckling light operator.

I listened to the McCartney songs through my receiver, whoever was on the mixing board was terrible.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

What's the deal with the Obama opening? He isn't even doing the character like he normally does. His speech pattern is way off. He's just reading the lines without doing the character.

What's That Name was decent.

Paul McCartney is funny in skits.

Stefon cracks me up!

Booker T Highschool End of the Year Holiday Jam was the worst skit of the episode.

First episode of the year that I did not fast forward one single skit. That's something!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

vman41 said:


> I listened to the McCartney songs through my receiver, whoever was on the mixing board was terrible.


This. I know it's live and all but that doesn't mean it has to sound like total crap.


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ment said:


> Got totally fooled on the Logitech Google TV ad..well done.


If you're referring to the Kevin Bacon ad, that was a real ad. It's been on numerous times and different channels.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

They promoted selling McCartney's songs from the show on iTunes, so that is probably why they gave him so many performances. Also probably tapping in to sentimental feelings just after the 30th anniversary of John Lennon's murder.

As much as the songs were awesome, the singing was AWFUL! By everybody! :down:

I also agree that Armiston's Obama openings suck. :down: Let Pharaoh do Obama and get some fresh writers who understand comedy writing. Ugh! But, I know, Armiston has paid his dues on the show, so he gets precedence over the young blood. Too bad for us.

I was hoping for a Miley Cyrus sketch about the recent 18th birthday bong-hit-and-babbling viral video. That would've been hilarious. The actress who does the Miley spoof is awesome! :up:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I've always loved Paul McCartney. . . but who's going to tell him?


It wasn't just my ears, then.

But I'll give him a wide berth...live musical performances aren't always the greatest, particularly when it's been some time since some of those songs were recorded.

And he's Paul Freaking McCartney, so he gets a pass or three.  (Or four...)


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a clip from the Jimmy Fallon show where he sings with Jimmy a few days earlier.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I did love Seth Meyers and Paul McCartney doing Prince Charles and Camilla voices. I actually laughed out loud, which I rarely do.

What's That Name was fantastic. I also thoroughly enjoyed Stumblin', for whatever reason.

And at this point, any show without What's Up With That is ahead of the game for me.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

vman41 said:


> I liked the heckling light operator.
> 
> I listened to the McCartney songs through my receiver, whoever was on the mixing board was terrible.


I think they were trying to take the focus off the awful singing....


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I thought the backup singing from his band sounded quite bad at times, but I was listening at a low volume so I'm going to give it a better listen later.





getreal said:


> As much as the songs were awesome, the singing was AWFUL! By everybody! :down:


I gave the songs another listen at better volume tonight, and I agree the singing was awful by everybody for the first song (Jet), and the first half of the second (Band On The Run). About halfway through BOTR it was like someone remembered to turn the stage monitors on so they could hear themselves and they sounded much better.

The remaining songs sounded pretty good to me - Macca's voice is not as strong as it used to be, but he usually doesn't sing off-key like he did for the first song and a half.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I had never heard Paul do John's part in _A Day in the Life_ before. Cool.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

What were the four songs? I heard Jet, Band on the Run and A Day In the Life/Give Peace A Chance (unless you are counting that as two...IRC it seemed more like a medley than two actual separate songs, as he did not do the whole Give Peace a Chance song).

On one of his live albums, Paul did A Day in the Life. Paul actually wrote the middle bit, but the song is widely credited as a Lennon song.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> What were the four songs? I heard Jet, Band on the Run and A Day In the Life/Give Peace A Chance (unless you are counting that as two...IRC it seemed more like a medley than two actual separate songs, as he did not do the whole Give Peace a Chance song).
> 
> On one of his live albums, Paul did A Day in the Life. Paul actually wrote the middle bit, but the song is widely credited as a Lennon song.


They did Get Back during the credits.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> They did Get Back during the credits.


Oh crap, turned it off after what I thought was the last McC set. Well, I've seen him do Get Back lots of times, no biggie I guess.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

I LOLed at the Feline Culinary Creations and the Julian Assange sketch.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Who was the Blonde Guitarist on Pauls left? He looked like a cross between Steven Tyler and G E Smith.

Assange and Stumblin were funny to me.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Brian Ray. He's been in Paul's band for quite a few years now.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Did they get Dolly Parton to sing Stumblin' or was that a sound alike?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

It didn't sound like the real deal to me. Close though.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> What were the four songs? I heard Jet, Band on the Run and A Day In the Life/Give Peace A Chance (unless you are counting that as two...IRC it seemed more like a medley than two actual separate songs, as he did not do the whole Give Peace a Chance song).
> 
> On one of his live albums, Paul did A Day in the Life. Paul actually wrote the middle bit, but the song is widely credited as a Lennon song.


He started with Jet. I never hear A Day b4 with only Paul.......nice touch


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Brian Ray. He's been in Paul's band for quite a few years now.


Thanks for that. Cool link and great info. I like reading about people like that. I have never heard of him, but he has lived a great professional career.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I am glad others agree that the vocals in "Jet" were not quite right.

Is it just me or is anyone else tired of the male cast acting out their homosexual fantasies on the show?


----------



## Hopeless (Mar 30, 2002)

I agree that the singing got better from song to song. Jet was almost unlistenable. Then he messed up on the lyrics to "A Day in the Life". Oh well... His voice is not what it used to be, but how could it be? He can surely afford some good backup singers, and that would have helped a lot.

I heard a little bit of his Sirius concert, and he sounded really good. Maybe Saturday was just a bad night.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

SNL consistently makes great musical acts sound terrible. They kept their streak alive with Paul McCartney. 

And by the way, SNL's sketches are really starting to approach the dark years in how bad they are. Tina Fey, please come back.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> And by the way, SNL's sketches are really starting to approach the dark years in how bad they are. Tina Fey, please come back.


I think she's too smart for that...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I almost hurled watching the 'A Vogelcheck Family Christmas' skit. Especially the last part...BLECH!!


----------

